

It's a software free-for-all: Apple puts pressure on MS and Surface - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/64869188068/its-a-software-free-for-all

======
virtualpants
Can Microsoft shift strategies fast enough to combat free software from Apple
and Google? It'll be tough, but they have enough market share that they might
have plenty of time.

~~~
drill_sarge
It's not free, it's gratis.

~~~
virtualpants
What's the difference?

~~~
drill_sarge
audio-video.gnu.org/video/2013-08-05--rms--new-york--new-york-city-
university.ogv

also rest of gnu.org, fsf.org etc.

(is this a trolling question?)

